# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πρόβλημα με φούρνο AEG competence 17 ετών

## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω ένα φούρνο 17 ετών, AEG Competence, εντοιχιζόμενο. Μέχρι προχθές τον λειτουργούσα σε πάνω/κάτω αντιστάσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα. Προχθές έψηνα για πρώτη φορά για 2 ώρες με πάνω/κάτω αντιστάσεις και ταυτόχρονα αέρα στους 200ο. Ξαφνικά νέκρωσε τελείως ο φούρνος και από τότε δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Ούτε το φωτάκι. Οι εστίες λειτουργούν κανονικά (παίρνουν ρεύμα από το φούρνο). Αν μπορεί κανείς με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα να διαγνώσει το πρόβλημα, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ, καθώς έχω ανταλλακτικά από άλλον όμοιο φούρνο και μπορώ από εκεί να αλλάξω θερμικό ή αντίσταση ή θερμοστάτη κλπ. Αν είναι η πλακέτα, το κόστος είναι μεγάλο και νομίζω συμφέρει η αντικατάσταση με νέο φούρνο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## klik

Τι ενδείξεις έχει για το φούρνο; Φωτογραφίες πλακέτας; Αν φτάνεις στις αντιστάσεις, μέτρα τες. Μέτρα και τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας. Ρεύμα έχει ο φούρνος ή χάλασε κανένα θερμικό/ασφάλεια;

----------

ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (03-06-15)

----------


## sofosal

> Καλημέρα σας. Έχω ένα φούρνο 17 ετών, AEG Competence, εντοιχιζόμενο. Μέχρι προχθές τον λειτουργούσα σε πάνω/κάτω αντιστάσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα. Προχθές έψηνα για πρώτη φορά για 2 ώρες με πάνω/κάτω αντιστάσεις και ταυτόχρονα αέρα στους 200ο. Ξαφνικά νέκρωσε τελείως ο φούρνος και από τότε δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα. Ούτε το φωτάκι. Οι εστίες λειτουργούν κανονικά (παίρνουν ρεύμα από το φούρνο). Αν μπορεί κανείς με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα να διαγνώσει το πρόβλημα, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ, καθώς έχω ανταλλακτικά από άλλον όμοιο φούρνο και μπορώ από εκεί να αλλάξω θερμικό ή αντίσταση ή θερμοστάτη κλπ. Αν είναι η πλακέτα, το κόστος είναι μεγάλο και νομίζω συμφέρει η αντικατάσταση με νέο φούρνο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


έχει ρολόι ο φούρνος σου;;

----------

FILMAN (03-06-15), ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (03-06-15)

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Για την ώρα δεν έχω φωτογραφίες. Ούτε καν πολύμετρο δεν έχω. Πάντως όταν γυρίζω τους διακόπτες δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίδραση, είναι σαν νεκρός. Ούτε η λάμπα, ούτε ο ανεμιστήρας, ούτε οι αντιστάσεις. Οι εστίες όμως που παίρνουν ρεύμα από το φούρνο δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Έχει ψηφιακό ρολόι που δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## sofosal

> Έχει ψηφιακό ρολόι που δουλεύει κανονικά.


εκεί είναι το πρόβλημά σου.  το έχεις απενεργοποιήσει. δες πως το ρυθμίζεις για να είναι *on* ο φούρνος!...

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τι ενοείς ότι το έχω απενεργοποιήσει; Αφού όταν έκλεισα την ασφάλεια και μετά την ξαναάνοιξα το ξαναρύθμισα.

----------


## sofosal

> Τι ενοείς ότι το έχω απενεργοποιήσει; Αφού όταν έκλεισα την ασφάλεια και μετά την ξαναάνοιξα το ξαναρύθμισα.


το έβαλες στην κανονική ώρα. οκ. 
πέραν αυτού όμως έχει ρυθμίσεις για έναρξη σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο. 
 έχει τρία πλήκτρα.  ένα "ρολογάκι", ένα (-) και ένα (+).  

δες εκεί, τι γίνεται...τι σήματα βγάζει πατώντας το ρολογάκι;;;

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Θα το δω ότνα πάω σπίτι. Τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα στο τμήμα του ρολογιού και συγκεκριμένα κατεστραμμένες επαφές στα καλώδια που διακόπτονται για να σβήνει ο φούρνος την προκαθορισμένη ώρα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα εμφανές στο τμήμα του ρολογιού . Θα κοιτάξεις στο κουτί παροχής της κουζίνας , διαιρούν/μοιράζουν τα καλώδια σε τμήματα π.χ. προς εστίες και προς φούρνο κτλ για να δουλεύουν οι εστίες η παροχή μέσα στο κουτί με τα καλώδια είναι εντάξει , αλλά η άλλη παροχή για το τμήμα του φούρνου να κάηκε . θα δεις συνήθως μαυρισμένα καλώδια / λιωμένα κτλ . 
Συνήθως όταν πρόκειται να καεί ή κοντεύει να καεί μια παροχή ή καλώδια , και αν έχεις καλή ακουστική παρατηρητικότητα θα έχεις διαπιστώσει νωρίτερα ότι ακούς κάποιους "τριγμούς " κάποια "τσικ τσικ" από καμένα καλώδια που κοντεύουν να κοπούν .

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Εχθές το βράδυ που τον είδε το μπατζανάκι μου / τεχνικός βρήκε καμμένη την ασφάλεια. Σήμερα θα βάλουμε καινούργια και ίσως δουλέψει. Τα καλώδια φαίνονται όλα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο αυτό. Θα ξέρω το απόγευμα, μετά τη δουλεία. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια ασφάλεια;

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Μια θερμική ασφάλεια 185ο, 10Α, 250V που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του μπροστινού μέρος του φούρνου.

----------


## FILMAN

Α, ωραία, πολύ πιθανόν τότε να είναι μόνο αυτό.

----------

ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (04-06-15)

----------


## ΣΠΑΝΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Τελικά αυτό ήταν (η θερμική ασφάλεια). Με 1 ευρώ επισκευάστηκε. Όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## diony

> Μια θερμική ασφάλεια 185ο, 10Α, 250V που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο του μπροστινού μέρος του φούρνου.



αυτή έχει 2 λόγουςνα καεί
α) λόγω  #γήρανσης#
β) λόγω υπερθέρμανσης
Για το δεύτερο καλό θα είναι να δείς αν ο θερμοστάτης του φούρνου λειτουργεί σωστά (π.χ. κρύος να ανοιγοκλείνει 20 - 30 βαθμούς κ.λ.π.)
βάλε τη γνήσια της εταιρίας θα σου πρότεινα δεν κοστίζει πολύ
στο εμπόριο θα βρεις μέχρι 5 Α νομίζω που φυσικά δεν κάνει

----------


## FILMAN

> στο εμπόριο θα βρεις μέχρι 5 Α νομίζω που φυσικά δεν κάνει


Μπα, οι πιο συνηθισμένες είναι οι μεταλλικές που είναι 10Α

----------


## klik

> ...Ρεύμα έχει ο φούρνος ή χάλασε κανένα θερμικό/ασφάλεια;


να τον ακούς τον παππού. :Tongue: 

Έλεγξε ανεμιστήρα, θερμοστάτη, λάστιχο πόρτας και μεντεσέδες (ερμητικό κλείσιμο) μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα και ανεβαίνει υπερβολικά η θερμοκρασία σε κάποια σημεία.

----------


## diony

> Μπα, οι πιο συνηθισμένες είναι οι μεταλλικές που είναι 10Α



αν υπάρχει 10 Α στο εμπόριο θα του κάνει δουλειά , αν και εγώ πάντα προτιμούσα να βάζω τη γνήσια για πολλούς λόγους και ο πιο βασικός είχα το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχουν. Εγώ έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, επειδή φτιάχνω ανεμιστήρες θέλω τέτοιες μικρές 1 ... 2Α και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω, όλο αυτές των 10Α βρίσκω!

----------


## diony

έχεις δίκιο , εγώ μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## klik

> Υπάρχουν. Εγώ έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, επειδή φτιάχνω ανεμιστήρες θέλω τέτοιες μικρές 1 ... 2Α και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω, όλο αυτές των 10Α βρίσκω!


 Πάντως στη Θεσσαλονίκη για ανεμιστήρες και θερμικά απο 150 έως 205 βαθμών, βρίσκω εύκολα αυτά τα κυλινδρικά της πρώτης εικόνας από εδώ: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_cutoff

----------


## FILMAN

Μα για αυτά λέμε, τα μεταλλικά. 10Α είναι.

----------


## klik

Χμμμ, δεν μου γέμιζαν το μάτι για 10Α. Το πολύ για 5 τα "έκοβα".

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχω δει μεταλλικό 5Α. Τα περισσότερα που έχω δει γράφουν 10Α και μια - δυο φορές μου φαίνεται ότι είχα πετύχει 15 ή 16Α. 5Α έχω δει μόνο σε πλαστικό, κυλινδρικό ή επίπεδο.

----------

